# Stokes Bay Gosport



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I have added a meet to the calender for Stokes Bay Nr. Gosport this is a CCC Holiday site so you have to be a member of the CCC to attend this meet. We did have a small meet here last year for the August bank holiday and the CCC marshals were very accomodating we also had a really good time. There is plenty to see and do in the area the beach is a 5 min walk away the pub about the same, bus stops just outside the gate for Gosport. John and I will probally be there all week I do hope some of you will join us there for the Bank Holiday.


Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Would like to, Jac, it's a nice spot to go to without much hassle, but we're off to France on the Sunday (  ). For those who haven't been there, it's a nice spot to visit, with good views across the Solent from the parking directly on the beach & in the car parks along the bay (if you take the van out) - no barriers! Any you can get across to Portsmouth on the Ferry (passengers & bikes only).


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh what a pity Mike and you so enjoyed the race night there last year :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For those of you attending this meet/rally the address where the field is is in Browndown Road Stokes Bay Alverstoke PO12 2 not in Goners Lane as that is just the school.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more joining us at Gosport next week ?


Jacquie


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

certainly considering it, just a little curious though as we seem unable to find the site on the CCC website, and were looking at going down on the friday and possibly staying a little longer into the week, any idea how we can contact the site to see if this is possible or is it a temporary site that will be closing on the tuesday?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Velvettones,

It is a CCC Holiday Site (Tempoary) the site closes on the 28th August. Look in your out and about it is in there I can assure you. One of our members was at the site last weekend and they are expecting us :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Jacquie, will confirm tomorrow when we have sorted kids out for the week - wont find it in my out and about as we have only just joined the CCC (been CC'ers previously)

hope to see you there

Mark & Toni


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello mark & toni

I was there on Sunday for a quick overnight; it's a nice spot - just a school field with fresh water & toilet dump, always plenty of room, so just turn up. The stewards are very friendly. As an aside I cycled down to the beach on Sunday evening and watched Cunard's QE2 and P&O Aurora heading east from Southampton; apparently the yacht club post up what cruise ships are due past.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All,

Well we are now camped at Stokes Bay the sun is out but its blowing a gale :roll: :lol: .When you come into the field tell the CCC Marshals Steve & Margaret that you are with the Motothomefacts lot at the top of the field and he will point you in our direction hopefully There are 3 of us here now plus we have collected another RV who wants to join in with us.

We are positioned right at the top of field on the left hand side as you drive up the field.


Look forward to seeing you all soon


Jacquie


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Jacquie - seething with envy in notts - just about to drive to work. seriously considering knocking off at lunchtime tomorrow and driving straight down rather than friday as i originally said

we'll have to wait and see how it goes :wink: 

see you soon regardless

Mark and Toni

p.s. it's overcast here


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Mark & Toni,

Yes knock off early and come on down :lol: 

Just a word of warning when turning into the site entrance take it very slowly as there is a hump in the road we caught our tow bar on it yesterday :roll: and I knew it was there :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sun's out at Stokes Bay if you are looking for some where to go for the weekend you have to be members of the Caravan and Camping Club to attend 6 of us here at the moment more expected today


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

I have put some piccy's in the photo gallery of the rally at Stokes Bay. 

Thanks all for a smashing weekend and we got the spell right this time sunshine all weekend :lol: pity about the midges though i'm bitten to death.My apologies to beamer for shouting at him when he arrived only I was being bitten standing in the middle of the field.
For those of you that didn't come to the beach party you missed a great afternoon and a few of us braved the water with Happyrunner Linda floating off in me rubber ring waving like mad at us on the beach as she couldn't get out of it and we were all waving back at her :roll: :lol: not realising she was in trouble   we did rescue her in the end though :lol: 
Hope to see you all there again next year although it might be on a different field a bit further from the beach  

Jacquie


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Big thanks Jaqui and John. CU at Shepton, hope you find somewhere in Blandford


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

hi all - had a fantastic time there - hope to see you all again soon, everyone was very helpful - i think we had 3 offers for ramps and at least 2 for pegs when we realised we had forgotten ours 

thanks

Mark


----------

